# Good Days by Lucinda Bassett



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? It contains "the best nutrients nature offers" for people with anxiety/depression. The nutrients are L-Theanine, Magnolia Bark Extract, 5-HTP, Panax Ginseng, and Rhodiola Rosea. I bought it for $30 for a 30 day supply. I figure that if it does its job, $1 a day to be anxiety-free and happy is totally worth it. However, if it doesn't work, I'm going to stop taking herbs and supplements to "cure" me.

I'll keep you guys updated on my results. Just to confirm, I'll also be taking a multivitamin that contains just about every vitamin I need in order to make sure I have adequate levels of everything.


----------



## chrisforrest (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried this and after a few weeks I started getting headaches so I stopped (I was also taking other supplements so that might of been the problem). I did not feel any better either. If it doesn’t work for you I suggest trying some of those herbs on there own. Depending on the brand, it could be more effective.


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Just posting an update. I took this for 30 days and the only noticeable effect was that I had more energy. My groggyness disappeared but my anxiety was still there. I didn't order anymore and I've noticed lately that I'm much more tired. I decided to order more as well as the Good Days multi-mega formula (which is basically a really good multivitamin) and the omega-3 heart and mood formula (which is basically fish oil). It's a 30 day trial so I'll be posting my results every so often. Altogether, this is what I'll be taking:

L-Theanine
Magnolia Bark Extract
5-HTP
Astragalus
Wild Jujube & Cordyceps
Panax Ginseng
Rhodiola Rosea
Fish Oil
Multivitamin

Wish me luck!!


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

An update and a few things I've learned:

I received my new shipment of vitamins about 2 weeks or so ago and have been taking them daily ever since. Reading through the literature that came with the vitamins, I learned that it takes about a month for the stuff to get into your system. I think it's finally in there. 

Over the last week, I've accomplished some things that I never could have done while I was not on the vitamins:

1. Gone out with a friend.

2. Came out to her.

3. Have spent time with some of my good friends without feeling as though they dislike me.

4. Registered for classes at a college.

Now, if you look at another thread I made about some goals I wanted to accomplish, I've accomplished one and partially accomplished another. My sister even commented when we were at a restaurant yesterday that I'm more talkative.

Something else that may have contributed to me feeling better is my positive thinking. I've read so much stuff online and books about positive thinking but I didn't think it would work for me. Lately, I've been thinking about what gives me the anxiety is thinking about a situation beforehand or ALLOWING negative thoughts to enter my head. I remember about a year and a half ago, I really wanted to get my eyebrow pierced but I was obviously too scared about it. One day, while out with a couple of friends, I was in such a good mood that I just decided to do it. My mind was preoccupied with other things so I didn't have TIME to worry. Even a few days ago, I was looking at pictures that my friend's dad took in Italy and I was really relaxed and enjoying the pictures until I sort of "snapped" out of it and BEGAN THINKING about what other people were thinking about me. Instead of enjoying the pictures, I allowed myself to become anxious. The problem with us SAD people is we think TOO much. If you live in the moment and stop thinking about everything else, your anxiety will have no reason to show up. 

Now, if I start to think about a social situation before it happens, I simply block it. As crazy as it sounds, when I start to become anxious, I tell myself that there's nothing to be afraid of, and then I visualize myself "pushing" the negative thought out by breathing out deeply. 

As for my depression, I'm doing sooo much better. You need to be thankful for the little things and not allow yourself to get worked up about bad things that may happen. For example, I woke up late this morning. Instead of getting mad at myself, I turned it into something positive like "Well, at least I got plenty of sleep which is good for my body". Anything that you can do for yourself to make you happy will lift the depression. Whether it be listening to good music, taking a hot bath, or spending time with your family, as long as you look at the bigger picture and APPRECIATE it, you'll be happy.

I'll update this if anything changes, for the good or the bad.


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

I've noticed that I've had good days with these vitamins and bad days. I just ordered magnesium taurate (thanks Beggiatoa) so I'll be taking this with the Good Days to see if I notice a difference. A couple of days ago, my anxiety was horrible when I was out with a large group of friends. I just felt uncomfortable and vulnerable. I'm crossing my fingers that the magnesium does something since I've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I rather take clarocet because the different ingredients it has.


----------



## ingrtrejo (Oct 30, 2008)

I read about other Aminos Acids Like L-Theanine that comes with Good Days, those are L-Tyrosine and L-Triptophan this two could work with the Anxiety problems I did not use them myself but if somebody used them please can let us know how did they work. I've been thinking buy that product "Good Days" and take it with this Proteins that include those 2 Amino Acids, but I am aseptic.


----------

